# The Expendables 3: Abmahnwelle startet - 10 Millionen alleine in den USA geplant



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Expendables 3: Abmahnwelle startet - 10 Millionen alleine in den USA geplant*

					Für die Produktionsfirma Millenium Films und den Verleiher Lionsgate lief der Kinostart von The Expendables 3 alles andere als ideal. Noch vor dem Start war eine qualitativ hochwertige Kopie ins Netz gelangt. Nun will man sich den Schaden, der auf 250 Millionen Euro beziffert wird, wieder holen und startete eine umfangreiche Abmahnwelle. Das war zu erwarten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Expendables 3: Abmahnwelle startet - 10 Millionen alleine in den USA geplant*


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2014)

Deswegen kaufe ich Filme und lade sie nicht irgendwo runter.  Die Geldstrafe ist sicher so hoch, das man damit die DVD mehrmals kaufen könnte.


----------



## hanfi104 (2. Oktober 2014)

Der eigentliche Schaden ist ja der:"Schau den Film nicht an, ich hab den schon gesehen und der war Schei*e." - habe ihn selbst nicht gesehen, kp wie er ist.
Die Downloader gehen bestimmt zu 90% ohnehin nicht ins Kino


----------



## TomatenKenny (2. Oktober 2014)

wer geht schon bei so einem film mit PG-13 ins kino...da lohnt sich nich mal das downloaden xD


PS: eure reklame für den film is auch ne verarsche. ungeschnittene kinofassung xDD


----------



## 04_alex_4 (2. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich Filme und lade sie nicht irgendwo runter.  Die Geldstrafe ist sicher so hoch, das man damit die DVD mehrmals kaufen könnte.



Heute lädt man kaum was herunter sondern guckt alles online


----------



## -Ultima- (2. Oktober 2014)

Die DVD? 
Den Film wird es doch sicherlich auf Bluray mit nachbearbeitetem 3D inkl. der tollen glänzenden Schachtel und einem Plastikmesser (wahlweise in Rot, Gelb, oder Grün) für nur 49,99€*** geben...


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja klar, 250 Mio..... Ich gebe jede Wette darauf, von 1000 Leuten die den Film per Stream gesehen haben, wären so oder so nichtmal 10 für den Film ins Kino gegangen.
Diese Geldgeierei seitens der Filmindustrie ist echt zum


----------



## Balder (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe Expendables 1+2 auf BR, aber nachdem ich Teil 3 gesehen habe, kann ich nur auf ne Neufassung hoffen ( ob man sie auf den Eintrittspreis verklagen kann ? )
Die wollen jetzt nur 250 Millionen einklagen, weil der Film einfach nur ******** war und sich dies durch Mundpropaganda so schnell rumgesprochen hatte, dass sich die meisten vermutlich lieber ne "kostenfreie" Version geladen hatten als sich den Mist im Kino anzutun.
Sry aber echt jetzt wegen nem PG13 Rating so nen Mist raus zu bringen echt traurig  
Wenigstens die "neuen" alten Haudegen ala Mel Gibson konnten überzeugen, aber dieses junge Gemüse da einfach nur schrecklich


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. Oktober 2014)

Diejenigen, die den Film bei den üblichen OCHs gesaugt haben, müssen nichts befürchten.
Diejenigen, die den Film bei Share-Diensten wie Torrent etc. gesaugt haben und dabei 'nen Proxy verwendet haben, müssen ebenfalls nichts befürchten - insofern viel Erfolg beim herausfinden der IP-Adressen  

Diejenigen, die dämlich genug waren, den Film bei Share-Diensten _ohne_ Proxy runterzuladen, können sich auf saftige Geld-Einforderungen in 4 oder 5-stelliger Höhe gefasst machen


----------



## Alex555 (2. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich Filme und lade sie nicht irgendwo runter.  Die Geldstrafe ist sicher so hoch, das man damit die DVD mehrmals kaufen könnte.


 
Also wenn man die boxed Version kauft kann man die Boxen mit Sicherheit mannshoch stapeln, für die Summe, die man zahlen wird 
Für die Filmemacher natürlich sehr bitter, und die Leute, die einen noch nicht mal im Kino verfügbaren Film ohne Proxy anschauen, sind selbst Schuld.
@*Soulsnap* : Nur weil man im Internet nur auf einen Link klicken muss, um den Film zu sehen, geht das in Ordnung? 
Die Filme zu illegal per Streaming zu schauen schadet nicht nur den Produzenten selbst, sondern auch den Kinobetreibern und co. 
Schwarzfahren bei der Bahn ist ungefähr das selbe: Eine Dienstleistung/ eine Leistung (in diesem Fall den Film) in Anspruch nehmen, ohne dafür auch nur 1ct zu zahlen. 
Die Abmahngebühren sind deutlich zu hoch, da stimme ich zu. Aber letzen Endes ist Streaming eines brandneuen Films auch nichts anderes als die DVD in einem Laden mitgehen zu lassen - also Diebstahl.
Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die nicht wussten, dass der Film brandneu im Kino ist. Diese Leute sollten aber zumindest wissen, dass Websiten wie kinox.to am Rande der Legalität sind!
Für diejenigen die eine Abmahung bekommen habe ich absolut kein Mitleid. Die Summe wird zwar übertrieben hoch sein, aber letzendlich ist es illegal und man muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.
Auch dass gestreamte Filme nicht dauerhaft gespeichert werden ist kein Argument. Für den Kinoeintritt hätte man auch bezahlt, ohne eine Kopie des Filmes zu erhalten  
Wer es immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass Streaming von (neuen) Filmen am Rande der Illegalität ist, ist selbst Schuld


----------



## SphinxBased (2. Oktober 2014)

mal ne frage???.........is die rentnerband überhaupt so interessannt das man sie saugen müsste......ach nööööööö!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

Knüppel aus dem Sack und ausbluten lassen. Ich schaue mir eh nur Filme von BRs an, dafür ist mir die Zeit zu schade um halbgare Kopien anzusehen


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Oktober 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:
			
		

> @Soulsnap : Nur weil man im Internet nur auf einen Link klicken muss, um den Film zu sehen, geht das in Ordnung?


 
Wo in meinem Post habe ich das geschrieben? Nirgends. Ich finde es lediglich eine regelrechte Frechheit den Schaden auf 250 Mio zu beziffern. Von den Kinobetreibern wird mit Sicherheit niemand etwas von dem Geld sehen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

Entgangene Verleihgebühren an die Betreiber usw., da wird sicherlich eine stolze Summe zusammen kommen. Auch können dadurch eben auch der spätere Verleih sowie der Verkauf darunter leiden. Man wird sich wohl an den Umsätzen der Vorgänger orientieren


----------



## Schnitzelschale (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich, warum überhaupt noch Leute Tauschbörsen nutzen. Dass die Gefahr, erwischt zu werden verdammt hoch ist, dürfte doch allgemein bekannt sein.

"Im Visier hat man aber auch Filesharing-Portale und One-Click-Hoster."

Dass auch OCH-Downloads abgemahnt werden können, ist mir jedoch neu. Oder gab es da schon mal Fälle, und ich hab das nur nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (2. Oktober 2014)

50.000 Schreiben sind raus, alle handschriftlich verfasst von RA Thomas Urmann!


----------



## E1M1 (2. Oktober 2014)

Jo also ich muss sagen bin in letzter Zeit oft im Kino gewesen, wegen Rabattscheine, aber sonst lohnt der Preis nicht.
Da kann man sich die meisten Filme ein oder zweimal aus der Videothek leihen auf BR, kostete einen bei uns so 1,25 pro Tag.

Und zu Hause auf der Glotze mit ner einigermaßen guten Sourround Anlage ist das vom Feeling fast genauso gut wie im Kino.
Ausgenommen halt Blockbuster wie SW oder andere Weltuntergangs Filme, die kommen auf 'ner großen Leinwand noch etwas geiler rüber.

Aber bei den Storys, will man sich die ja auch nicht immer geben ;D


----------



## RavionHD (2. Oktober 2014)

Angeblich soll jeder gut 800 Euro zahlen:
Abmahnung durch Sasse & Partner | "The Expendables 3"

Sagen wir mal 800 Dollar, bei 10 Millionen Menschen wären das 8 Milliarden Dollar.

Frage mich sowieso wieso Leute in Zeiten von Stream und co. überhaupt noch downloaden.

Ich persönlich stehe sowieso nicht auf diese Art des Filmschauens, im Kino ist sowas immer besser meiner Meinung nach weil mir die Kinoatmosphäre einfach sehr gefällt.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Oktober 2014)

Naja wenn runterladen, dann über einen OCH - das genügt eigentlich zu schon, zur Not mit VPN, ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig^^ Allerdings kann man sich auch einfach einen BR-Laufwerk holen und die Dinger für 1,60 € / Tag in der Videothek leihen, rippen und wieder abgeben


----------



## Alex555 (2. Oktober 2014)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wo in meinem Post habe ich das geschrieben? Nirgends. Ich finde es lediglich eine regelrechte Frechheit den Schaden auf 250 Mio zu beziffern. Von den Kinobetreibern wird mit Sicherheit niemand etwas von dem Geld sehen!


 
Was ist falsch daran, dass die Produzenten ihren Verlust, der durch das illegale Streaming enstanden ist, durch Abmahnungen kompensieren wollen? - nichts.
Selbst mit den sehr hohen Abmahngebühren werden sie den entstandenen Schaden nie kompensieren können. 
Es ist absolut gerechtfertigt, dass Abmahnungen herausgeschickt werden, und auch, dass diese Summe relativ gesehen sehr hoch ist.
Willst du die Leute damit abschrecken, dass sie das 5fache des BR Wertes zahlen müssen? 
Und wenn sie den Schaden auf 250MIO beziffern, und alleine 10mio abmahnungen wegen streaming herausschicken macht das in den USA 25 Dollar pro Kopf. Nur dass mit Sicherheit auch in anderen Ländern der Film gestreamt wurde.
Wenn also jeder der den Film gestreamt hat mit 25Dollar "zur Rechenschaft" gezogen würde, wäre das eine vergleichsweise niedrige Summe. 
Ja, die Kinobetreiber werden davon keinen Cent sehen, und den Schaden am heftigsten spüren. Wenn das bei jedem Film so passieren würde, könnten Kinos dicht machen und viele Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen. 
Aber man bekommt ja alles kostenlos im Internet .... 
@*SnugglezNRW* : Mich würde interessieren, was du darüber denken würdest, wenn deine Branche von illegalen Aktivitäten massiv geschadet werden würde. Wenn jährlich sehr viel Geld durch illegales Streaming flöten geht, und du als Arbeitnehmer in dieser Branche dadurch den Arbeitsplatz verlierst. Würdest du das ganze dann auch noch als lächerlich ansehen? 
Nochmals: Die Abmahnsummen sind zu hoch, und womöglich durchaus Abzocke, aber anders lernen es die Leute nicht, dass die Arbeit anderer Leute auch Geld wert ist und andere Leute davon leben müssen


----------



## evilmane666 (2. Oktober 2014)

Sorry Doppel post


----------



## Alex555 (2. Oktober 2014)

evilmane666 schrieb:


> Ich finds beschi... Nur weil ein Film hinter den Erwartungen ist mitm Umsatz gleich zu klagen wen jemand keine Kohle fürs Kino hatt wird ers auch ned fürn Anwalt haben die Hardcore uploader die richtig Kohle mit Raubkopien machen sollten gestraft werden auber was willst du von nem hartz4 ler hollen die sollen lieber Filme illegal gucken bevor sie irgendwo einbrechen oder Vandalismus betreiben


 
Ich  fasse mal deinen Kommentar zusammen: 
- Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, darf ich es mir auf illegale weise besorgen? Ich kann mir also demnach auch einen Ferrari stehlen, weil ich ihn mir nicht leisten kann? 



evilmane666 schrieb:


> hartz4 ler hollen die sollen lieber Filme  illegal gucken bevor sie irgendwo einbrechen oder Vandalismus  betreiben



Kein Kommentar hier, denk mal über den Mist nach, den du da gerade schreibst??


----------



## RavionHD (2. Oktober 2014)

Das bloße Streamen ist ja soweit ich weiß in Deutschland und Österreich eine rechtliche Grauzone, jedenfalls soll es bis jetzt keine Fälle gegeben haben wo Menschen zivil- oder gar strafrechtlich belangt worden sind.

In Österreich ist sogar der Download legal wenn es für die reine Privatnutzung ist und nicht vervielfältigt wird.
Das Besitzen einer Privatkopie soll soweit ich weiß daher legal sein, jedoch wissen viele nicht dass manche Fileshare Portale diese beim downloaden anscheinend auch verfielfätigen.

Was ich mich aber frage:

Wie will man auf die IP Adressen kommen wenn die Provider diese nach wenigen Wochen löschen?
Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gibt es ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Xcravier (2. Oktober 2014)

Es ist keine Grauzone mehr 
Vor ein paar Monaten wurde vom europäischen Gerichtshof entschieden, dass Streaming legal ist, da dort nur im temporären Cache gespeichert wird.


----------



## Elloco (2. Oktober 2014)

Update: Man hat herausgefunden, dass nur *eine!* einzige Person diesen Film aus versehen heruntergeladen hat. 
250 Millionen Abmahnung ist unterwegs.
Zahlen oder von Sly eins auf die Fresse.
Naja, die Kosten müssen wieder rein, schliesslich haben sich die alten Säcke auf Kosten des Studios vom dem Dreh alles Liften lassen.

PS. Sly sieht auf dem Foto aus, als müsste er einen Abseilen.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Oktober 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Es ist keine Grauzone mehr
> Vor ein paar Monaten wurde vom europäischen Gerichtshof entschieden, dass Streaming legal ist, da dort nur im temporären Cache gespeichert wird.


 
Ach tatsächlich?
Wundert mich dass die Filmindustrie nichts gegen dieses Urteil übernimmt.


----------



## Pegasos (2. Oktober 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Es ist keine Grauzone mehr
> Vor ein paar Monaten wurde vom europäischen Gerichtshof entschieden, dass Streaming legal ist, da dort nur im temporären Cache gespeichert wird.




Stimmt !


----------



## Atma (2. Oktober 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Es ist keine Grauzone mehr
> Vor ein paar Monaten wurde vom europäischen Gerichtshof entschieden, dass Streaming legal ist, da dort nur im temporären Cache gespeichert wird.


Das gilt aber nur, wenn das Werk des Urhebers mit dessen *Zustimmung* frei zugänglich gemacht wurde. Das EuGH-Urteil ist kein Freibrief, um sich ungestraft Streams von Kinofilmen ansehen zu können!

@Topic: Wer schaut sich freiwillig so einen 0815-Actionfilm an? Dazu wär mir meine Zeit und mein Geld zu schade.


----------



## Shmendrick (2. Oktober 2014)

Mal davon abgesehen ob sie genug Erfolg haben werden mit den Abmahnungen ist so ne Frage,aber ich denke richtig so Haut denen mal gehörig einen vorn Latz.Der Film hat Geld gekostet egal wie gut oder Schlecht er war oder ist.

Bezahlen müßen das die ganzen Ehrlichen Kinobesucher wie immer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreezerX (2. Oktober 2014)

Illegales Ansehen ist einfach Diebstahl, nur dass es einen in der Regel nicht dabei erwischt. Das zeigt den Charakter deutlich. 

Auch die Argumente a la "Die meisten die den Film illegal gesehen haben hätten ihn eh nicht gekauft" sehe ich als dreiste Ausflüchte an. Wer kein Geld ausgibt, um die gewünschten Filme zu sehen, der begeht Diebstahl und kann sich es eventuell auch nicht leisten, dutzende Filme jährlich anzusehen.

Jeder sollte sich hinterfragen, ob er die Dinge, die er im Internet anstellt auch im wahren Leben so tun würde. Wenn dabei ein "nein" herauskommt, dann sollten die eigenen Handlungen überdacht werden!


----------



## latinoramon (2. Oktober 2014)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Auch die Argumente a la "Die meisten die den Film illegal gesehen haben hätten ihn eh nicht gekauft" sehe ich als dreiste Ausflüchte an.


Das ist aber so, und es gäbe dann eh keinen finanziellen schaden, wo denn auch? Der jenige geht nicht ins kino, derjenige kauft sich die dvd nicht, 
und mit sicherheit auch nicht wenn es nicht zum download bereitgestellt wird.......
Was anderes ist, wenn die user den Film runterladen und weiter verkaufen, oder anderweitig geld damit machen. 
Dann, dann sieht die sache anders aus und man kann von einem schaden sprechen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

Es soll aber nur jeder die legalen Wege gehen um einen Film zu sehen. Die Der Zweig ist eben so aufgestellt das er Kosten durch jeden einzelnen Nutzer erwirtschaftet. In so einem Falle fehlt eben ein Teil der Kosten / Gewinne. Dann gibt es eben weniger Filme oder man spart gezielt an den Darstellern. Dann gibt es eben für Terminator 5 Jürgen Hirnbiss als Darsteller, stark untersetzt ( man könnte die Körperform auch als Tropfen bezeichnen ) mit Fistelstimme und der einzigste Stunt wäre ein Stirntippen.


----------



## evilmane666 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nur das hier kein Ferrari gestohlen wird nein es is nicht OK zu stehlen und schon gar nicht von Hollywood Firmen die sind schon arm genug doch ich denke es gibt andere Probleme auf dieser Welt um die man sich kümern sollte und ich finde auch das sozial schwache Menschen das recht haben sich mal einen schönen Kino abend zuhause zu machen und einen Film zu schauen abgesehen davon viele dieser Menschen gehen so oder so nicht ins Kino und da du mit solchen vergleichen kommst zeugt davon das du keine Ahnung von der anderen Seite des Lebens hast  und du dir immer alles leistet was du willst nur weil es dich gerade juckt der schaden der da anscheinend entstanden ist liegt ganz allein daran das es der Film anscheinend nicht wert ist geschaut zu werden sonst hätten auch genug Leute dafür bezahlt


----------



## stony26 (2. Oktober 2014)

So weit ich das weiß geht das bei klick Horst nichtn. Außer sie haben die Daten da selber hoch geladen und kamm so an die IP nur dann wer denke ich die Abmahnung nicht rechtens.


----------



## stony26 (2. Oktober 2014)

Das Zuschauer verhalten hat sich geändert nur die Filme macher rafen das nicht. Netflix zeigt ihn jetzt endlich wie man es richtig macht Filme 1 Woche nach Kino Start schon ihn i-net und das ganz legal. http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/09/3...ix-takes-aim-at-hollywood.html?_r=1&referrer=


----------



## Elloco (2. Oktober 2014)

@evilmane666
Halleluja! Endlich mal die richtige Ansprache.
Ich stelle mir keine Staubfänger ins Regal und gehe nicht ins Kino, weil meiner Meinung nach Preisleistung nicht stimmt.
Transformers 4 war der erste Film seit langem, den ich im Kino gesehen habe. 15€ und 3D zwang.
Die Preise sind zum Kotzen und das nur, weil die "Hollywoodheros"  maßlos sind.
Ich warte einfach bis der Film auf Sky kommt.
Dann gucke ich legal und schmeiße das Geld nicht zum Fenster raus. Und eine Legale Kopie auf dem Receiver darf ich auch noch machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2014)

evilmane666 schrieb:


> Nur das hier kein Ferrari gestohlen wird nein es is nicht OK zu stehlen und schon gar nicht von Hollywood Firmen die sind schon arm genug doch ich



Ja du bist ärmer, es reicht ja nicht mal für Satzzeichen. Was hat die Karre mit Filmen zu tun? hast du überhaupt schon mal bemerkt welch einen Aufwand es bedarf einen Film zu machen? Da sind die Profite der Bosse und Gagen der Top 10 nur ein kleiner Teil und das Geld wird ja auch Vorfeld ausgelegt was sich auch bezahlen lassen muss.



> Netflix zeigt ihn jetzt endlich wie man es richtig macht Filme 1 Woche nach Kino Start schon ihn i-net und das ganz legal. http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/09/3...ix-takes-aim-at-hollywood.html?_r=1&referrer=


 Mag ja sein das sich der vertriebsweg ändert aber nicht jeder springt mit Hurra auf diesen Zug. Du darfst gerne den Bearbeiten Button nutzen um Doppelposts zu vermeiden


----------



## Edding (2. Oktober 2014)

mom mal die haben WELTWEIT 203 Mille Dollar eingenommen und wollen nun 250 Mille Euro einklagen?


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte den sicher 2 Wochen vor Kinostart auf der Platte, hab ihn mir aber trotzdem nicht angesehen. 
Hab ihn dann zu einem Freund mitgenommen und im Endeffekt aber wieder gelöscht ohne dass ihn sich jemand angesehen hat  Er ging ins Kino, fand ihn mies und ich hab ihn bis jetzt nicht geguggt  Haha.
Jaja die immer mit ihrem hochgerechneten theoretischen Schaden.
Die haben's einfach verkackt. Wie ich die Ankündigung gehört hab dachte ich nur... na klar, als Nächstes dann ein Rambo mit PG-13... wtf.
Ich warte auf den bereits von Stallone angekündigten Extended Cut aber vermutlich wird auch da nur alles mit CGI-Blut vollgeschmiert werden... ^^


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wie will man auf die IP Adressen kommen wenn die Provider diese nach wenigen Wochen löschen?
> Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gibt es ja nicht mehr.


Ach da nimmt man sich eben jeden Tag die IPs vor und leitet diese weiter. Wo soll das Problem sein.


Zu den OCH oder Streamdiensten:
Man könnte eine Firma beauftragen Werbung auf solche Portale zu schalten die die IPs der anschauenden PCs zurücksendet und welche Seite eingeblendet/aufgerufen wurde. Sei es durch ein Script oder irgendwelche Flashcodes und schon hat man die IP Adresse der Person die gerade am ziehen ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

Die, die es sich ohnehin herunter laden, wären so oder so nicht ins Kino gegangen. 
Daher sind diese Rechnungen eher Milchmädchenrechnungen.
Die anderen Filme machen schließlich auch mehr als genug Gewinn.

Da sollte man sich schon überlegen, ob´s nicht eher am Film selbst liegt.

Find hier viel eher die ganzen Moralapostel witzig, die meinen man solle gefälligst auch dafür zahlen. Stimmt auch soweit!

Aber wenn die selben Leutchen dann währenddessen kostenlos Informationen aus dem Netz beziehen, anstatt sich die jeweiligen Bücher, Zeitschriften etc zu kaufen, führt diese Aussage wieder an Absurdum.

Denn wie oft musste ich hier schon lesen, das man sich das PCGH Magazin nicht kaufe, da man hier die meisten Informationen sowieso kostenfrei online bekommt und falls nicht auf entsprechende Seiten eben geht.


----------



## Memphys (3. Oktober 2014)

Schnitzelschale schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum überhaupt noch Leute Tauschbörsen nutzen. Dass die Gefahr, erwischt zu werden verdammt hoch ist, dürfte doch allgemein bekannt sein.
> 
> "Im Visier hat man aber auch Filesharing-Portale und One-Click-Hoster."
> 
> Dass auch OCH-Downloads abgemahnt werden können, ist mir jedoch neu. Oder gab es da schon mal Fälle, und ich hab das nur nicht mitbekommen?


 
Einzelne Uploader wurden gepackt (die, die sich ganz dumm angestellt haben)... Leecher noch nie. Noch besser sind SFT/FTP-Downloads, da werden nichtmal die Uploader verfolgt weil keiner zugeben will das irgendein Hinterhofhacker den eigenen Server gehackt und illegales Zeug draufgeladen hat 

@Freakless: Witzlos. Das Zeug wird in drölfzig Parts runtergeladen, die per Containerdatei direkt in das Downloadprogramm eingefügt werden. Das lädt per Script von der jeweiligen Seite und lässt den User nur das etwaiige Captcha lösen. Ausserdem macht das kein OCH mit, da die, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, von dem illegalen Zeug leben. Wenn bekannt wird das User von einem bestimmten OCH gebustet werden ist der innerhalb von 3 Tagen tot...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (3. Oktober 2014)

"Fileshareren" Musste lange überlegen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es "Filesharerern" heißen müsste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Die, die es sich ohnehin herunter laden, wären so oder so nicht ins Kino gegangen.
> Daher sind diese Rechnungen eher Milchmädchenrechnungen.
> Die anderen Filme machen schließlich auch mehr als genug Gewinn.
> 
> ...



Ich kaufe mir das Revolverblatt da ich eben nicht nur am Rechner hänge, aber gegen gratis spricht ja nix wo es passt. Bei Filmen ist es bei mir eben so das ich das was sehe auch besitzen will und zwar nicht als Datenstrom. Bei Games bin ich etwas lockerer besonders bei XXX Versionen, wobei ich aber trotzdem die Originalversion habe welche Volk und Vaterland zulässt.


----------



## stolle80 (3. Oktober 2014)

Naja, ich finde diese Filme sowieso sehr schlecht. Billige Komödien. Guckt euch mal das Foto doch an! Einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Find hier viel eher die ganzen Moralapostel witzig, die meinen man solle gefälligst auch dafür zahlen. Stimmt auch soweit!
> 
> Aber wenn die selben Leutchen dann währenddessen kostenlos Informationen aus dem Netz beziehen, anstatt sich die jeweiligen Bücher, Zeitschriften etc zu kaufen, führt diese Aussage wieder an Absurdum.
> 
> Denn wie oft musste ich hier schon lesen, das man sich das PCGH Magazin nicht kaufe, da man hier die meisten Informationen sowieso kostenfrei online bekommt und falls nicht auf entsprechende Seiten eben geht.



 Der Vergleich hinkt. Die von Dir angesprochenen "kostenlosen Informationen" stellen die Urheber i. d. R. freiwillig ins Netz. Ich kaufe auch nicht jede Ausgabe der PCGH - einfach weil nicht immer Themen dabei sind, die mich interessieren - aber ich informiere mich eigentlich täglich hier auf der Webseite. 

 Stehe ich damit dann also auf einer Stufe mit den Leuten, die nicht bereit sind für einen Film zu zahlen aber sich den Film trotzdem reinziehen, weil ich mir die kostenlosen Inhalte hier "klaue"?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. Oktober 2014)

> @SnugglezNRW : Mich würde interessieren, was du darüber denken würdest, wenn deine Branche von illegalen Aktivitäten massiv geschadet werden würde. Wenn jährlich sehr viel Geld durch illegales Streaming flöten geht, und du als Arbeitnehmer in dieser Branche dadurch den Arbeitsplatz verlierst. Würdest du das ganze dann auch noch als lächerlich ansehen?
> Nochmals: Die Abmahnsummen sind zu hoch, und womöglich durchaus Abzocke, aber anders lernen es die Leute nicht, dass die Arbeit anderer Leute auch Geld wert ist und andere Leute davon leben müssen



versteh mich nicht falsch,
natürlich ist das absolut übel. ich selber saug mir schon seit Jahren keine "Freeware" mehr aus dem netz. Das hat mehrere Gründe (man wird älter und lernt arbeit zu schätzen, man verdient eigenes Geld und kann sich gewisse Dinge dann einfach mal Leisten, etc...).
Aber ich denke trotzdem das hier der falsche weg eingeschlagen wird. Man müsste hergehen und die ganzen Hoster mal in Angriff nehmen. Denn die sind stellen lagern BEWUSST! solche Raubkopien auf ihre Server und veröffentlichen diese. Für mich persönlich macht es einen Unterschied ob jemand sich mal einen im Netz über diesen Weg einen Film anschaut, oder ob man hergeht und solch Material veröffentlicht und damit verbreitet. 

In Meinen Augen setzt wird das falsche Ziel bombardiert. 

Wie kam nochmal gleich ein Kim Schmitz an seine Millionen?...
Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde diese Filme sowieso sehr schlecht. Billige Komödien. Guckt euch mal das Foto doch an! Einfach nur schlecht.


Wirst du schöner im Alter? Es hat ja auch niemand von Monumentalfilmen geredet, es ist einfach Popcorn Kino


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2014)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde diese Filme sowieso sehr schlecht. Billige Komödien. Guckt euch mal das Foto doch an! Einfach nur schlecht.



Einfach nicht ansehen. Weder im Kino noch auf "sonstigen Wegen". Problem gelöst.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2014)

Wie kommen die auf einen Schaden von 250 Millionen Euro?
Als ob der Film so viel mehr eingespielt hätte. 
Irgendwie machen sich die Produktionsfirmen lächerlich.


----------



## Shurchil (3. Oktober 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: Die Produzenten sollten den Leuten, die sich angeschaut haben (legal oder nicht) Ersatz zahlen.
So ein miserabler Film. 8€ im Kino verballert. 
Und dann wundern die sich, wieso bei solchen schlechten Produktionen illegal runtergeladen wird.


----------



## sfc (3. Oktober 2014)

Shurchil schrieb:


> Und dann wundern die sich, wieso bei solchen schlechten Produktionen illegal runtergeladen wird.



Wenn etwas schlecht ist, warum klaut man es dann und schaut es trotzdem? Ich fand den Film im Kino sehr unterhaltsam und werde mir auch die Uncut-Bluray zulegen. Bei den Expendables weiß man wenigstens, woran man ist. Andere Filme werden total in den Himmel gelobt, obwohl hinter deren hochpolierter Fassade auch nicht mehr Handlung ist. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sie sich total ernst und wichtig nehmen. Da lobe ich mir doch Filme, die gar nicht erst ernst sein wollen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

> Wenn etwas schlecht ist, warum klaut man es dann und schaut es trotzdem?


 Um mitreden zu können? Ich kenne genug Filme wo die besten Szenen wirklich schon im Trailer waren und der Rest langweilig bis zum Augenstillstand. Man mag einen Film oder nicht, ich für meinen Teil werde mit dem 3. Teil die beiden Vorgänger vorweg ansehen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Oktober 2014)

Wer nicht gerade zu den dümmsten gehört, benutzt für ein solches vorgehen einen IP-Anonymisierungs-Dienst, solche kleine Helfer-Programme sind ja überall frei zugänglich, und werden auch günstig verkauft sodass man auch fast seine volle Geschwindigkeit behält wenn man sie benutzt, daher können sich solche Personen ziemlich sicher fühlen da die Betreiber solcher Netzwerke erst bei größeren Straftaten kontaktiert werden.
Aber prinzipiell finde ich es gut das es Abmahnungen gibt, alles kostenlos saugen bis die Leitung glüht ist schlichtweg Asozial, und schadet vor allem dem ehrlichen Käufer.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (3. Oktober 2014)

Wer sich Filme oder Musik zieht gehört bestraft. Ob der Film dann gut war oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Und wegen den "Hartz 4lern". Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, muss ich verzichten oder ich spare drauf. Manche Ansichten hier kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

> Und wegen den "Hartz 4lern".


 Man kann auch trotz Arbeit auf Zuschüsse angewiesen sein. Wer einen Film einfach nur mal sehen will für kleines Geld der kann sich den in der Videothek ausleihen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt. Die von Dir angesprochenen "kostenlosen Informationen" stellen die Urheber i. d. R. freiwillig ins Netz. Ich kaufe auch nicht jede Ausgabe der PCGH - einfach weil nicht immer Themen dabei sind, die mich interessieren - aber ich informiere mich eigentlich täglich hier auf der Webseite.
> 
> Stehe ich damit dann also auf einer Stufe mit den Leuten, die nicht bereit sind für einen Film zu zahlen aber sich den Film trotzdem reinziehen, weil ich mir die kostenlosen Inhalte hier "klaue"?


 
Ließ dir bitte nochmal genau ganz besonders meinen letzten Satz durch. 

Genauso auch sollte man es endlich einmal hier lassen, Leuten etwas vor den Mund zu legen.
Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, das man diese Leute auf eine Stufe stellen sollte.

Ich habe nur festgestellt, das gerade diese Leute die meinen für das was sie konsumieren auch bezahlen würden, aber letztendlich es selbst anders handhaben, nicht besonders ernst nehmen kann.

Dazu wie bereits zu Anfang erwähnt, das passende Beispiel am Ende meines Posts.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (3. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt schon. Aber ich bezog mich darauf, dass es hier eine Aussage gabe, dass es bei Hartz 4-Empfänger nicht so "schlimm" ist, wenn sie Filme nicht legal anschauen.


----------



## socio (4. Oktober 2014)

Filme sind Kunst und Kunst ist ein Kulturgut. Ein Kulturgut sollte unabhängig von Geld sein. 

39 Mio. $ hat er eingespielt in den USA, 90 Mio. $ (!!!) hat er gekostet... und man hätte 4 (WTF!) Mio. $ mehr eingenommen, wenn die Amerikaner ihn nicht geteilt hätten.
Ehrlich?

Zum Film muss man auch sagen, er ist mies. Die "Action" ist nicht vorhanden... Richtig Geld, machen die Produzenten erst mit dem Verkauf der "Uncut"-Fassung und das wissen die Geier auch.

Das Urheberrecht habe ich nie verstanden. Es geht ja immer nur ums Geld. Daher ein "Danke!" an alle Künstler (Musiker, Filmemacher, Spieleentwickler...), die ihre Werke frei zugänglich machen!!!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (5. Oktober 2014)

Tja, mir hat er gefallen...


----------



## Insider (9. Oktober 2014)

Shurchil schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Die Produzenten sollten den Leuten, die sich angeschaut haben (legal oder nicht) Ersatz zahlen.
> So ein miserabler Film. 8€ im Kino verballert.



Der Film ist gut und die 8 Euro im Kino wert, aber mir ist schon klar, das die meisten Jugendlichen andere Interessen haben.


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Oktober 2014)

Insider schrieb:


> Der Film ist gut und die 8 Euro im Kino wert, aber mir ist schon klar, das die meisten Jugendlichen andere Interessen haben.


 
Zwing ihn doch den Film zu mögen. Ich mit meinen über 18 Jahren, habe aber auch andere Interessen als mir diesen Film anzusehen, der mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (9. Oktober 2014)

250 mill. schaden

so ein Blödsinn

1. wer einen stream nutzt würden dafür die meisten auch wenn er nich im netz wäre, kein geld ausgeben
2. qualitativ war der film schrott dieser wär die 7 euro fürs Kino nich wert gewesen, im vergleich zu einem spiel schlechter als nfs world


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Oktober 2014)

Wen wunderts? Man muss ja schließlich Tom Cruise 70 Millionen pro Film bezahlen....


----------

